
Google lands cloud deal with Defense Department - caution
https://www.axios.com/google-cloud-deal-defense-department-da619f1b-4d84-4d57-8e5d-4ddc1c0bf46b.html
======
mikece
I can't help but laugh because I've heard Google referred to as "Skynet" so
many times... and in the movie Skynet's first operational use was for to
neutralize a cyber attack.

------
text70
"Seven-figures"...In other words, a couple of code monkeys in a room, block-
chaining together cloud servers for a few years. This should fit well into a
quad-chart.

